# 75-gallon planted-video NEW LOOK



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

so how does it look now? less cluttered?



Doug


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks lovely and the fish look happy and healthy. How many fish of what types are in there. It looked like quite a few but they look like they are getting along fine. It is a great looking tank. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Chickadee said:


> It looks lovely and the fish look happy and healthy. How many fish of what types are in there. It looked like quite a few but they look like they are getting along fine. It is a great looking tank. Thanks for sharing it with us.



thank you. i have breeding group of Australian Rainbows 4-males 10 females, i also have a trio breeding group giant zebradanios. 

1-3year old buenos aires tetra
2-garaumius one fire red and one powder blue.
1 6" golden pike.

several corys and a few different cats


Doug


----------

